# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley - Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*ECS 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley - $99.95*
Everybody knows the stock crank pulleys on any modern car rob power from your engine. We have specifically engineered a lightweight crank pulley for the 2.5L that replaces the heavy factory pulley.
Our ECS lightweight crank pulley is 70% lighter than stock, and is engineered to use the stock serpentine belt. In immediate increase in throttle response and horsepower can be felt when using this pulley. 
Installation is a breeze, simply remove you're serpentine belt, unbolt the stock crank pulley, install the ECS Crank Pulley and reinstall your stock serpentine belt.


*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*ECS 2.5L Underdrive Crank Pulley & Belt Kit - $129.95*
Our ECS lightweight crank pulley is 70% lighter than stock, and is engineered to under drive the accessories, providing additional power gains.
Installation is a breeze, simply remove you're serpentine belt, unbolt the stock crank pulley, install the ECS Crank Pulley and reinstall your stock serpentine belt.



_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 1:57 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley - Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I beat you!!!!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4299893
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4299801








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

what is the difference between the 2 how do i decide which to buy?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (youngkal)*

The main difference is the size, the standard lightweight pulley will reduce the rotational mass, but is the same size as the stock pulley. The lighter weight offers quicker revs and less rev hang.
The lightweight underdrive pulley is actually slightly smaller than the stock pulley (and also much lighter), thus the need for the new belt. The underdrive pulley will slow down some of the other components in the system (ex: alternator).
I'd say for most people the standard lightweight pulley (stock size, but much lighter) is going to be the best route to take. The reduced rotational mass certainly helps the overall throttle response.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Just curious do you guys have something that we could order both?
Unless I'm being a complete idiot and mixing these two up as two seperate pulleys or one.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*

These are actually the same pulley (both are crank pulleys) however one is a standard lightweight and the other is a *underdrive* lightweight.
You would only be able to run one or the other, but I'd say the standard lightweight ($99.95) is going to be the best bet for most people.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok that's what I thought but the whole "under drive" part threw me off imagining another pulley on the engine. 
So from my understanding the underdrive crank pulley puts out more power but at the cost of other accesories (ex: alternator) running slower?
Also does the crank pulley needs a new belt or could we use the OEM one?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*

just ordered my lightweight one should be put on by saturday mid day. will report back on what i feel.

-=other mods=-
BFI stg 2 trans, BSH pendulum and torque insert, magnaflow, EVOMs intake (will have maf insert by saturday). so we will see how this goes.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_Ok that's what I thought but the whole "under drive" part threw me off imagining another pulley on the engine. 
So from my understanding the underdrive crank pulley puts out more power but at the cost of other accesories (ex: alternator) running slower?
Also does the crank pulley needs a new belt or could we use the OEM one?

Correct, the underdrive pulley is slightly smaller, so it will effect other aspects of the car such as the alternator. The underdrive pulley does require a shorter belt which is included with the kit while the standard lightweight pulley uses the OEM belt.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_just ordered my lightweight one should be put on by saturday mid day. will report back on what i feel.

-=other mods=-
BFI stg 2 trans, BSH pendulum and torque insert, magnaflow, EVOMs intake (will have maf insert by saturday). so we will see how this goes.

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

np







still waiting for my Japanese bumper to get in so you guys can ship it to me


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

That's great I will probably order this in the near future.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetiiknight (Feb 25, 2009)

Does this pulley incorporate a vibration dampener? If not what are you guys using in its place?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_just ordered my lightweight one should be put on by saturday mid day. will report back on what i feel.

-=other mods=-
BFI stg 2 trans, BSH pendulum and torque insert, magnaflow, EVOMs intake (will have maf insert by saturday). so we will see how this goes.

Off topic, did the EVOMs throw a cel???


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

yes it did.
it took 75 miles to do so but it did and now it comes back fast when cleared.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_yes it did.
it took 75 miles to do so but it did and now it comes back fast when cleared.

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Cool! I was thinking about running a pulley, but didn't want underdrive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for price and offering both.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the orders and feedback everyone!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

dand nvm i wont have it this weekend. i though you guys mightve rushed it to me for some weird reason. i should drive down and get it how far from detroit are you?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We are about 2.5 hours from Detroit and typically only 1 business day away via UPS ground.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

yeah but it didnt go out yesterday







it went out today so i gotta wait till monday...which means next saturday to throw her on
lol and i got a tshirt....+15hp i beleive.


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (jetiiknight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetiiknight* »_Does this pulley incorporate a vibration dampener? If not what are you guys using in its place?

what he said.


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (GearSlammer)*

x2


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (mk4chris)*

x3 lol i already bought mine without thinking.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i've never seen a lightweight pulley with a vibration damper, kinda defeats the purpose in my eyes.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

These do not have a built in vibration dampener, if there was one, these would probably not be a lightweight option.
Thanks again for the orders everyone!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

so what does that mean without having a vibration dampener?


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I also purchased a light weight pulley. what do we (dubbers that bought the pulley already) do with a pulley that does not have a vibration dampener? Could installing the pulley without a vibration dampener cause a problem, long term and short term?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

bueller...bueller.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

This topic can be a very "touchy" subject with some that usually comes with much debate, a debate that we would rather not have in this thread. We have been running cars for 100k+ miles on lightweight pulleys with no issues.
Here is a quote from what I feel is one of the best answers to the questions on this topic:
_
Quote, originally posted by *http://www.motorexonline.com/faq.html* »
4) "Is my crank pulley a harmonic/torsional/vibration damper or a harmonic balancer?"
People are getting their crank pulleys confused with the harmonic dampers found on some V6 / V8 engines. "Harmonic Balancer" is a term that is used loosely in the automotive industry. Technically, this type of device does not exist. The "balancer" part comes from engines that are externally balanced and have a counterweight cast into the damper, hence the merging of the two terms. None of the applications that we offer utilize a counterweight as part of the pulley as these engines are internally balanced.
The pulleys on most of the new import and smaller JDM engines have an elastomer (rubber ring) incorporated into the pulley that looks similar to a harmonic damper. The elastomer in the OEM pulley serves as an isolator, which is there to suppress natural vibration and noise from the engine itself, the A/C compressor, P/S pump, and alternator. This is what the manufacturers call NVH (Noise Vibration & Harshness) when referring to noticeable noise and vibration in the passenger compartment. It is important to note that in these applications, this elastomer is somewhat inadequate in size, as well as life span, to act as an effective torsional damper. If you look at the pulleys on some of the imports there is no rubber to be found at all. This is not to say that with our pulleys you will hear a ton of noise or feel more vibration from your engine compartment. Most who have installed and driven a vehicle with our pulleys will notice the engine actually feels smoother. This is a natural result of replacing the heavy steel crank pulley with a CNC-machined aerospace aluminum pulley. NVH is variable and unique to every car. NVH will increase with the installation of an aftermarket intake and/or exhaust, for example. Think of OEM intake systems in newer cars, they use baffles and resonators in the intake to quiet all the intake noise. Aftermarket intakes eliminate these resonators and create dramatic increases in engine noise from the throttle opening and closing. So to most tuners, certain types of NVH can make the driving experience more enjoyable.
The purpose of a traditional harmonic damper is to protect against crank failure from torsional movement. This is not necessary in most modern engines because of the many advances in engine design and materials. Factors such as stroke, displacement, inline, V configurations, power output, etc., do determine when and how these harmonics and torsional movements occur.
Again, there is a lot of internet hearsay about the pulleys. When engine problems occur, too often people are quick to blame the pulley first, rather than taking the time to look logically into why there was a problem. We hope that after reading this you will understand the crank pulleys better. 
_


_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 5:24 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

thats what i remember seeing on a bimmer forum.
kk will install this week and ill see whats going on.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for clearing it up. I've heard that changing pulleys could result with or without problems down the road.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Like I say, we have run our lightweight pulleys for years on a variety of cars and never had any problems. The weight reduction is quite apparent and a great upgrade for the 2.5
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I'll be purchasing one when it warms up.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

There's no more?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We did sell out of our first batch of the lightweight version, it looks like we should have them back in stock again here before the end of the month.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

End of the month is too long of a wait, IMO. You guys must be








.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

do you have the torque spec for the bolts??


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*

how is everyone getting down to this thing. when i peeked at it i was seeing the frame right in front of it.
my boy just moved to alabama so i have hand tools and jackstands. somone write it up.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

We are working on getting exact torque specs for the bolts, unfortunately ETKA nor the Bentley has any information on the exact torque specs.
As far as the install goes, it is fairly easy to gain access by removing the passenger wheel and splash guard, everything should be right there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

When is the next batch gonna be ready to be shipped out?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (a7xogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_When is the next batch gonna be ready to be shipped out?

i ordered mine today unknowingly.. they called and said 2-3 weeks. oh well i'll wait.. im patient


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Im not familiar with these.. say you have a few electronics in your car that require a good amount of power from the alt. does this product affect it at all?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

If you have more electronics that stock, I'd certainly go with the standard lightweight pulley instead of the underdrive lightweight. The standard lightweight pulley will not have any effect on the electronics.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok thanks! Someone update if you have installed! I wanna get a review


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (White5)*

how much smaller is the underdrive pulley than the OEM pulley.... percentage wise.....?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

it states 70% in the first post.
Are you considering the light weight pulley for your s/c build?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_how much smaller is the underdrive pulley than the OEM pulley.... percentage wise.....?

Sorry for any confusion, the pulleys are about 70% lighter than stock and the *underdrive pulley* is 20% smaller than the stock pulley.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (White5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White5* »_Ok thanks! Someone update if you have installed! I wanna get a review

x2


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

When are the pulleys gonna be in stock?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

anyone have one on and have a review?


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Odd, when I get the email that the item is back in stock and I went to the site and said it was on back order again.


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*

x2


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_anyone have one on and have a review?


still waiting... will review when i get mine... first batch was machined wrong they said. they said 2-3weeks 2 weeks ago after i ordered so im hoping they will have em soon.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (BluMagic)*

hurry! im itching to buy this!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

The lightened pulley is in stock. The underdrive pulley is still on backorder.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I forgot to ask -- does changing this part have any effect on the drivetrain warranty?


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't believe so? All it's doing is allowing the engine to transfer the power faster because of the less weight it has to carry. I don't see how this would affect the drivetrain.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_I don't believe so? All it's doing is allowing the engine to transfer the power faster because of the less weight it has to carry. I don't see how this would affect the drivetrain.

I just want to be careful about my warranty, particularly when replacing parts near the engine. It would be a pretty dumb move to void an expensive warranty with a $100 part. Thanks for your reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
I just want to be careful about my warranty, particularly when replacing parts near the engine. It would be a pretty dumb move to void an expensive warranty with a $100 part. Thanks for your reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i think i way spray bomb it flat black on the face to make it so it sticks out a little less... even still they have to prove it causes a problem. if it is balanced right there shouldnt be any issues. especially with internally balanced engines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_i think i way spray bomb it flat black on the face to make it so it sticks out a little less... even still they have to prove it causes a problem. if it is balanced right there shouldnt be any issues. especially with internally balanced engines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I should have mentioned that I'm too car-dumb to install this kind of thing myself. Heck, I got my stealership to install an intake.








They do seem pretty mod-friendly, though, so I'll just ask them about it.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

i didnt think the 2.5's were internally balanced i thought we got an extra cylinder to balance it out...maybe im still drunk haha


----------



## King TUT (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

I'm with you lol!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_i didnt think the 2.5's were internally balanced i thought we got an extra cylinder to balance it out...maybe im still drunk haha









would you consider a cylinder internal or external?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (BluMagic)*

Internal.
Our engines are internally balanced. 
I just received the lightweight version of the ecs pulley. i will review when i install it


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

Hmmm I recieved mine today, now im thinking if i should go ahead and wrench off on the car, one thing i was going through Bentley and i think you need a special tool to lossen up the belt tensioner, is this true ECS ? 

If not I'll do it and post it up on here and make a DIY thread of it


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*

I installed mine on Monday. Very noticable power quicker to the wheels. But I have to admit that I also was flashed last Saturday at SOWO. Between the 2 mods, I'm very happy. My son has an 89 GTI with a VR6 swap. Off the line I whipped his ***. (I'm tiptronic) It wasn't until almost the quarter that he began to get in front. Then we both spotted the Sheriff and shut em down. Bottom line is that between the 2 mods I had done in 3 days it's hard to say which was better or which I like more. Just not enough driving time in between. The USP test will be here by next Friday and then I'm probably done with mods to this engine, unless Eurojet makes that intake header so affordable I can't pass it up. One more thing. Forge did the Revo flash at SOWO and that is a great bunch of guys. But the rev limiter was not increased. They are supposed to be checking on it for me.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*

the belt tensioner is right next to the pulley on the right. you can take a torque wrench with 16 mm socket and set the torque wrench to tighten and go toward the back of the car and the belt will become loose.


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

It's a very easy install guys. All I did was use a clamp on the pulley to loosen the nuts. (no damage done) It took me an hour and I just had shoulder surgery!


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

I meant bolts not nuts.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_It's a very easy install guys. All I did was use a clamp on the pulley to loosen the nuts. (no damage done) It took me an hour and I just had shoulder surgery!

How did you clamp it???? what angle did you do? How does it feel nw? noticeable gains?


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

I just used vice grips and clamped close to the other pulley so it couldn't spin. Very noticable power quicker to the wheels. I see you have the test pipe. Was it worth it? Any gains?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

test pipe is well worth it.
Very noticeable gains through the whole rev range.


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

Great, that's what I was hoping to hear. I should have one by next Friday.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

I'm having a little problem with the install trying to get those bolts off does the tensioner have to be loose so that the bolts come out easier or whats the method here ? bentley doesn't tell me crap and all thats happening is the pully turns and i strip the bolts after a wile 
anyone have a better method ?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

havent done the install yet but you guys should be loosening the bolts/nuts on the actual pully before you losen and remove the bely so the pulley cant spin freely when u try to take off the bolts


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*

I noticed the bolt does not have a very deep recess, and would easily strip. I was very careful about that. Once again a pair of vice grips close to the other pulley *with the belt on *was what I did. It caused no damage whatsoever and made it a very easy install. Also, you don't have to really get down on the vice grip. Just a little pressure kept it from turning.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

i think im an idiot. i tried to use the vice grip method but i really don't know where to plant the vice grips. If there could be some provide pictures that would be great or another description.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

Ok i got to install my lightweight pulley last night and now car feels more responsive, little faster revs and thats it. You do feel the increase through the whole rev range especially above 4800


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ordered mine yesterday


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

lol still waiting on mine even though i had one of the first batch that had to be put back....


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

does anyone know what size the triple squares are on the pulley?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*

10mm or code m10.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

ok so the tool i used was pretty weak, stripped the last bolt pretty bad.


----------



## tewkewl75 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, but what is the advantage of putting one of these things in... forgive my ignorance. Is there more horsepower or is it simply a rev thing?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl75)*

The main advantage of lightweight pulleys is the reduced rotational mass which offer quicker revs and better throttle response.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

somone needs to throw a step by step directin up for me...im hoping by the time i get back from throwin my buddies mazdaspeed6 DP on ill have some sort of idea how to get this thing done.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

has anyone thrown a belt on the LIGHTWEIGHT pulley?


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

Will this work on a turboed 2.5?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, these will work fine on turbo cars.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Yes, these will work fine on turbo cars.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Sweet, ill look into that down the line, tires are first, need traction.


----------



## mk5jetta4fun (Feb 10, 2008)

You guys really don't care about your warranty?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

you are on a forum mostly about modding cars nooooooo none of us give a damn about our warrenty


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

In my Rabbit, I am running a 10" sub, small amp, aftermarket HIDs, and sometimes a radar detector. Could this be considered too much of a draw on the alternator if used with the lightweight underdrive pulley? I want the most bang for my buck so want to order this instead of the standard lightweight pulley if possible. Any recommendations???


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (LVDSM)*

i run 2 8 inch subs with a 900watt amp with the lightweight pulley kit.
Doesn't seem to affect it at all.


----------



## ItsAWhEEEL (Jun 16, 2009)

just ordered the standard crank pulley today


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ItsAWhEEEL)*

Thanks again for the orders everyone!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Thanks for the reply. I am ordering the underdrive today. Hope the backorder isn't too long.....


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (LVDSM)*

did the underdrive pulley mess up your set up at all?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_We are working on getting exact torque specs for the bolts, unfortunately ETKA nor the Bentley has any information on the exact torque specs.
As far as the install goes, it is fairly easy to gain access by removing the passenger wheel and splash guard, everything should be right there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

update?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i finally installed my underdrive a couple of weeks ago.... car seems to rev nicer... idles/drives normal. 
but made me realize i need an intake even more. car is def not breathing well enough to take full advantage of the tune & everything else
torqued mine to 30 ft/lbs btw... 
i don't know why people are using clamps to hold crap down... all you have to do is put a socket wrench on the alternater pulley w/ a belt on and nothing moves. 


_Modified by BluMagic at 6:07 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

I removed and installed mine with an impact wrench with the torque set just below midway. If I had to guess and from experience, I would say 70 - 80 ft lbs.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If it matters to anyone I ran ECS light weight pulleys on my 1.8T for like 70K miles withe a pile of other mods, and I literally beat the snot out of it daily and never had a single issue other than coil packs which is totally unrelated. And I've been running Neuspeed lightweight and underdrive pulleys on my VR for 100k again no issues. Nice to see an option for the 2.5, I'll have to ad that to my list in the near future. 
And this may sound a little nutty but in the past to break the crank bolt free I used a long breaker bar against the ground, unplugged the coilpack and just gave the engine a quick crank, just enough to get a rotation in and it broke it free nice and clean every time. Re-installation of said crank bolt with air gun was what I used and no issues.


_Modified by 5_Cent at 10:44 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

FAILED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Three bolts came out... the other two are stripped!!!








Tried doing it yesterday using a socket wrench... could not do it. went out and bought an impact wrench...
Tried again today, results as stated above...








what's the size of the bolts? M10-1.5-xx??? I want to buy new bolts to install when I take out the two stripped ones...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have replacement bolts available here on the website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Searc...reply


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (mk5jetta4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5jetta4fun* »_You guys really don't care about your warranty?

What warranty. I personally think its a joke, theyll break more than theylll fix. 
At least thats how it works over at Irvine BMW. VW should be no different. Even with my limited car knowledge, Id rather fix things/mod things on my own, than pay someone, or have the dealer work on it. 
Job i do myself= takes me maybe 1.5 times longer, but i know itll be done right, with no shortcuts. 
Dealer/Mechanic i dont have any experience with= sketchy./ 
I only have one guy i take my car to and thats for body work. Very trustworthy guy. Darrell @ OC Body and bumper in irvine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very trustworthy guy!


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to get this pulley bad, is there a diy for it or is it pretty straight forward?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

its easy... just make sure you have the triple square drive
i got my set off ebay for 20 bucks


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (BluMagic)*

I noticed a lil power difference and this odd sound around 4600 rpm that sounds like a high pitched growl or something.


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*

What's this sound you guys are getting off this mod?
Is that normal?


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

There shouldn't be any different sound with this...


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

Will installing this make your AC not to blow out cold air like factory..I've Heard from someone with a NST pulley it doesn't blow as cold once installed cause it reduces the energy going into the AC?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The lightweight pulley should not effect the AC at all, it is the exact same size as the stock pulley, just lighter in weight.


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

what torque spec is reccomended for puting these on??


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the Bentley does not list any torque specs, so the best answer I can give is tight. Snugging them up with a standard size 3/8 ratchet should put out more than enough torque to keep things in place.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you have more electronics that stock, I'd certainly go with the standard lightweight pulley instead of the underdrive lightweight. The standard lightweight pulley will not have any effect on the electronics.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i think you answered my question. with dual 380 viairs for my air ride, i dont think the smaller pulley would be the best for me car


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Correct, if you are pushing the electrical system hard, I would stick with the standard lightweight pulley, not the underdrive.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Correct, if you are pushing the electrical system hard, I would stick with the standard lightweight pulley, not the underdrive.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i do have to admit; if this item had free shipping i would buy it much quicker then waiting for a laundry list of stop to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Order placed!! Thanks ECS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what its going on







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

installed. so much more pep. between this and my ecs poly trans mount insert Im an extremely satisfied customer.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

What kind of milage you guys getting with this light weight crank pulley?? Does it improve MPG since there's less strain in the engine?
Placed Order Today Thanks Jon for helping me out with everything!


_Modified by 08 VduB WaBBiT at 5:28 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order, happy to help out!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_What kind of milage you guys getting with this light weight crank pulley?? Does it improve MPG since there's less strain in the engine?


Good question, im going to the Pocnos this weekend, I will try to keep track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

I have had the underdrive pully installed for over 10000 miles. I commute about 150 miles every day, but haven't noticed a difference in milage. I'm also running 2 amps and a radar detector and have few issues doing that as well. So far, it's been a good product for me.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

everyone that's got the lightweight crank pulley post up your mpgs your getting with this mod.


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

My average would be 350 highway miles per tank of 93 octane. I could probably reach 390-400 if I wanted to gamble.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (LVDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LVDSM* »_My average would be 350 highway miles per tank of 93 octane. I could probably reach 390-400 if I wanted to gamble.

roll them dice!!!


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

Def a good mod the car has no problems accelarating uphill in 5th gear!!Less downshifting to pass.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_everyone that's got the lightweight crank pulley post up your mpgs your getting with this mod.

I found that it didn't affect mileage, or at least not enough to register as significant.
The best thing about this mod is that the engine doesn't feel sluggish anymore, especially starting from a stop.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*

Tag..... next mod


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

I had mine installed today (lightweight) and what I felt is a quicker rpm increase, like if the engine was working "faster".
You can see that when gears seem to go up faster (auto).
Good investment....


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (zucchini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zucchini* »_
Good investment....

This pulley and the NLS short shifter are the best $200 you can spend on a 2.5. I think they should be everyone's 1st mod


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
This pulley and the NLS short shifter are the best $200 you can spend on a 2.5. I think they should be everyone's 1st mod

i have both on mine


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey jon.... i need another pulley. get a deal on one for our show car this year?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I think we should be able to help you out with something Josh! Shoot an email over to Gary and he should be able to get something worked out.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

With my stock 2.5L Jetta on a C2 91 Octane tune, I was able to get 417.4 miles to a tank and sputtered onto the shoulder of the freeway.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Jon-
I want one of these. Please IM me priced shipped to 80951. Just the lightened. Not the underdrive.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (VWShocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWShocker* »_Jon-
I want one of these. Please IM me priced shipped to 80951. Just the lightened. Not the underdrive. 

PM sent!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Is it safe to assume most people have purchased just the lightweight version or is there a large group with the underdrive pulley? Its becoming a pretty tough decision deciding between the two and wanted to see how many people have decided with their wallets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We sell more of the standard lightweight pulley vs. the underdrive pulley.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTABRAZIL (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hi everyone!







i'm a new here in the VWvortex and a noob about pulleys please tell me the difference about the underdrive pulley and the lightweight pulley which one delivery more HP? 
the international usps shipping delivery here in brazil or just the UPS?
thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The lightweight pulley is the same size as the stock pulley, just lighter weight. The underdrive pulley is also lightweight, but slightly smaller in size than the stock pulley. HP gains from either pulley are going to be extremely minimal, the main advantage of the lightweight pulley reduced rotational mass for quicker revs.
We ship Internationally using both UPS and USPS, shipping rates can be calculated by adding the item to cart and selecting the destination country.


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so i have been looking into light crank pulleys ever since i dropped a new clutch and light flywheel into my baby. on idle with clutch out you can hear more of a knocking type noise from the tranny and my friend said a lighter crank pulley will balance this out and eliminate this noise.
also i've looked through here and have not seen a real reason as to why there even is an underdrive pulley available. any gains over the lightweight? 
any info on both these matters would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PaulCep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulCep* »_so i have been looking into light crank pulleys ever since i dropped a new clutch and light flywheel into my baby. on idle with clutch out you can hear more of a knocking type noise from the tranny and my friend said a lighter crank pulley will balance this out and eliminate this noise.
also i've looked through here and have not seen a real reason as to why there even is an underdrive pulley available. any gains over the lightweight? 
any info on both these matters would be greatly appreciated. 

The noise you are hearing from a lighter flywheel is gear chatter. The sound is caused by the gears in the transmission not being "loaded" with as much weight as the stock flywheel provided. Some transmissions have it, others with the exact setup will not. Sometimes changing out the gear oil to a heavier weight can reduce the noise. Changing over to a lightweight crank pulley will probably not eliminate the noise or alter it at all.
The underdrive pulley can provide slightly more power, but also comes at the sacrifice of some creature comforts. If you are running any equipment that strains the battery (stereo, amps, air ride, etc...), the underdrive pulley will put more strain on everything.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jon,
Thanks for all your help with the 2.5 gear. I gave you a shout
http://www.stanceworks.com/can...11195


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Awesome, thank you for shout out and congrats on the feature! The car looks fantastic!


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

I ordered mine a while ago... I'm a patient one...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

ordered! 2nd day air, cheap upgrade! only $2 more...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im still eye-balling this! Definitely gonna get it but got side swiped by the cross drilled rotros LOL


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

this is probably coming soon for me...i just have to finish up the exterior first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The underdrive pulley can provide slightly more power, but also comes at the sacrifice of some creature comforts. If you are running any equipment that strains the battery (stereo, amps, air ride, etc...), the underdrive pulley will put more strain on everything.



That's all I needed to know, my alt. is already under a pretty significant load.

SIGN ME UP! :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

will the light weight crank pulley effect cars with sound systems? I have a 1200watt system and the stock is already struggling. Will only the under drive pulley make matters worse? ill probably purchase soon tho


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

blackoutjetta said:


> will the light weight crank pulley effect cars with sound systems? I have a 1200watt system and the stock is already struggling. Will only the under drive pulley make matters worse? ill probably purchase soon tho


 The lightweight pulley will not effect the electrical system any different that the stock pulley. The underdrive pulley will only make the system struggle a bit more so the lightweight pulley is going to be your best bet.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

will you guys have these at waterfest?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We do sponsor Waterfest, but do not attend or have a booth setup, so unfortunately they will not be available at the show.


----------



## PVMKV (May 20, 2010)

So the lightweight crank pulley does not give any horsepower or torque. All it does, it give you better throttle reponse and faster rev, right?

Can anyone tell me with the lightweight crank pulley installed does the engine make more noise? If so does it sound good? I don't have any aftermarket exhaust. I only got a tuned 91 octane ECU.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Correct, the lightweight crank pulley offers better throttle response and faster revs because of the reduced rotational mass. There may be some very slight power gains, but they would be minimal at best.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can't wait for these to go on sale again, would love to pick one up. :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

These should go on sale again for our annual Holiday sale in December. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

BUY THIS!!! :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I just bought one of these. 
From what others have said, should be well worth the $100.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Any 2010 Golf 2.5's try one of these yet?(or Jetta's, I guess)


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Golf5spd said:


> Any 2010 Golf 2.5's try one of these yet?(or Jetta's, I guess)


 These will fit the Mk6 cars as well as the Mk5 platform. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Let's see a review!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

There is a good amount of feedback in the previous pages of this thread, but if someone would like to chime in with more feedback, feel free to do so!


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Just inspected my belt and noticed the edges of the belt were starting to get torn up. Not a good thing when I race this thing. Going to have to find a new belt or re-install the OEM pulley for now. 

-E


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Golf5spd said:


> Any 2010 Golf 2.5's try one of these yet?(or Jetta's, I guess)


No moneys but i'll be on this soon. Want the underdriven one. Tried NST's pulley and that didnt fit.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

What is the diameter of the standard lightweight pulley?

Thank


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

mldouthi said:


> What is the diameter of the standard lightweight pulley?
> 
> Thank


Diameter of the stock and the lightweight pulley are the same. Our ECS lightweight crank pulley is 70% lighter than stock, that is where the extra throttle response and horsepower is made!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Had mine on since September (wife bought it for me for my birthday). Took about 30 minutes to install. Definitely feels like the engine has having an easier time while running. Better acceleration too. Overall great upgrade.:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Cherb32 said:


> Had mine on since September (wife bought it for me for my birthday). Took about 30 minutes to install. Definitely feels like the engine has having an easier time while running. Better acceleration too. Overall great upgrade.:thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words, glad you like the product!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do these work on the 2012 Jetta 2.5? MKVI?

Thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

SimpleStaple said:


> Do these work on the 2012 Jetta 2.5? MKVI?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes sir, click on the link below -

*Here*


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Has one on my rabbit and it's well worth it. Can't wait for these to go on sale again so that I can put one on my wife car.:beer::beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

disphunktion said:


> Has one on my rabbit and it's well worth it. Can't wait for these to go on sale again so that I can put one on my wife car.:beer::beer:


Thanks for the feedback. :thumbup:

Enjoy!


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn you ECS for making me spend money! Just got the dogbone insert today and now getting this....!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

phx08 said:


> Damn you ECS for making me spend money! Just got the dogbone insert today and now getting this....!


 :laugh:

Thanks for the order!


----------

